# Please keep in mind. (UPDATED 10/04/09)



## Nylak (Feb 28, 2009)

*Stop shitposting.
*You know who you are. If it happens again, Iâ€™m not just giving an infraction. This applies to anyone else who thought it was funny and wants to give it a try now, too.

*Stop spamming with complaints about shitposts.*
Report them and leave them alone, theyâ€™ll be dealt with. Spamming up the boards with more threads complaining about other peoplesâ€™ spam is ironically unproductive, and will be treated as spam in the future.

*Stop insulting other members.*
Iâ€™m not telling you guys to stop being assholes, Iâ€™m telling you to stop ganging up on specific members. You who you are, and you know exactly what Iâ€™m talking about. If I see it continue, Iâ€™m gonna wig out. Itâ€™s pissing me off.

*In a related note, keep your off-board drama off-board.*
If you have a beef with another member, keep it off the forums. If they call you out, donâ€™t respond and report them and Iâ€™ll deal with it. Please donâ€™t let it escalate by taking the bait.

*Drunkposting.*
Don't do it.

*Multiple accounts/ban evasion.*
Don't do it. If you're going to do it, stop drawing attention to it. If you see someone else do it and you have a problem with it, report it, don't call them out directly on the forums, even in a "lol i'm being subtle" way.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 3, 2009)

*So guys, that Lynx Plox forum...*

*Links Forum*
It's here, in case you missed it.

Please stop posting links to YouTube, links to browser games, etc in Off Topic or Rants and Raves. The board clearly labelled and it's usually pretty obvious that X thread linking to... say... a ttly awesum YouTube video needs to go into Lynx Plox, so... yeah.


----------



## Corto (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: So guys, that Lynx Plox forum...*

I'm closing this thread because seriously guys. Just read the first post.


----------

